# James 'Jimmy' McCudden- the incredible story of Britain's red baron



## v2 (May 9, 2009)

The incredible story of Britain's red baron: He was our first air ace, with 57 kills to his name - yet if war chiefs had their way we'd never have heard of him....
full story: The incredible story of Britain's red baron: He was our first air ace, with 57 kills to his name - yet if war chiefs had their way we'd never have heard of him | Mail Online


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 9, 2009)

Good article but sad at the same time. Those young ace's often died in peculiar ways, not even related to combat.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 11, 2009)

Agreed.. I always admired McCudden, but it seems as though he should have died in a blaze of glory or something


----------

